# TCP Optimizer pour mac



## estomak (2 Mars 2008)

bonjour,
je cherche un équivalent a TCP Optimizer pour Leopard.
quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion.?
merci.


----------



## whereismymind (6 Mars 2008)

Pas besoin de ces choses là sous Mac. C'est déjà optimisé 


Note du modo : Et sur MacGe, on parle de ces choses dans le forum "Internet et réseau" !


----------

